# Friday Watch



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Been wearing this since it arrived on Wednesday.

*Seiko 6139 SK583*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

07 for me


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Seiko for me:










Cheers


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Seiko here as well:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Wearing this one arrived Thursday. After I took these pics I decided to treat it and moved it onto a Rios1931 medium thickness medium brown matching stitched, made it look ever richer. I see after looking closer at the crystal is almost flush at the bezel, very sleek yet hard to grab with a standard crystal remover. Some bad reflections and lint again in my pics!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Casual Friday so its the MMT today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's a Chrono day for me


















BTW Alan that Seiko RAF looks great on the leather


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Back to IWC for me today:










Have a great weekend!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A new arrival for me.... This is an Aquastar Benthos 500 and was restored by Jack @ IWW and is a superb chunk of metal imho...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Pam 24 today

Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

Bathys for me today










Have a great weekend all.

Paul


----------



## bluespot (Aug 18, 2007)

New baby










Book also recomended if you like computer history.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The one in the sales forum prompted me to dig one out for today.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My Glycine on its new bracelet.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

About to start cleaning this one at the weekend...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Pam 24 today
> 
> Martin


Gorgeous Martin!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This old Longines today.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Omega Seamaster GMT* today









_Borrowed pic_


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Alpha mechanical chronograph for me - I don't normally like chronographs much (prefer divers watches tbh) but this one is rapidly becoming a firm favourite of mine









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this one...

*RLT-5, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels made in 2004*


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Have to go with the Pumpkin today.

Alasdair


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Seamaster for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


>


Very nice Jon - just your style, me-thinks! 



mart broad said:


>


Glad to see you got one Martin - I was totally ambivalent to them until I tried one on - so much better on the wrist than in a photo.











bluespot said:


>


Excellent Ashley - where did you get it in the end?

For me today it's the 42mm PO:










I'm still undecided as to whether the larger size would be better, but I'm loving the watch - plus the "all-night lume"! Bit of an unconscious theme with the recent purchases though...


















HAGWE.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Oris today (although on a black strap):


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

chris l said:


> About to start cleaning this one at the weekend...


Chris loving this watch ,great lugs and numbers are superb


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

JonW said:


> A new arrival for me.... This is an Aquastar Benthos 500 and was restored by Jack @ IWW and is a superb chunk of metal imho...


That is what I call a mean mofo!

Very, very cool!

Congratzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Lemania Tg195 from 1958 on a leather-Nato from jÃ¼rgen.....



















Have great weekend!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jon that Aquastar is amazing!

You had to be a real man in the 60s/70s to wear those chunky buggers!









Still the 5513 for me









Cant put the bugger down


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys! The aquastar isnt as big as say the Ploprof or the Aquadive, its quite managable at larger than a Rolex Sub but not huge etc.

Jase, thats what we like to hear... dare we say 'youre cured'?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, think so.........


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

When I bought my GMT2 the salesman (it was an old family run jeweler) said 'Im happy to make this sale but I will never see you again, as you now have the one watch you will need for the rest of your life...'

Well he was wrong.. but i expect 99% of the time he is right...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Im changing to my newest watch the 6015


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll be wearing this again, my '71 Omega Speedmaster Mark II










Jon, I love the Aquastar Benthos 500 too, a very nice piece indeed.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> BTW Alan that Seiko RAF looks great on the leather


Thanks Phil, I thought it suited the RAF too









The TF flieger was my first attempt at 'distressing'.

Grey NATO on the way - I think that's what they were issued on


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Coincidently im wearing my most frequently worn watch,on this ever so slightly OMEGA Friday


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Alan that Seiko RAF looks great on the leather
> ...


Have a look here to see what they were issued on here:

RAF Seiko

Here's mine on a brown leather NATO










It look sgood on a grey NATO too.

Here's today's wearer:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Had this newish one on for work










Now obviously the new one


















PS. Alas can you stop posting pictures of the Airman SST please. Becuase its just too tempting and I am not buying any more watches !


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

11oss said:


> PS. Alas can you stop posting pictures of the Airman SST please. Becuase its just too tempting and I am not buying any more watches !


Ok - I won't post that picture any more. How about this one instead.

Alasdair


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

philjopa said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Looks good on the brown leather NATO









Is that the original crystal? Mine's pretty scratched & I'm wondering about a replacement.

Great link, thanks


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Ill set the Mrs on you and belive me you dont want that!







not after she sees the latest statement


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Think so - mines actually pretty scratched too - it just doesn't show in the photo.

I did ask Roy a while ago about a replacement and he said he could do it.

Mind you I think the scratches add to the authenticity of the watch!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

philjopa said:


> Mind you I think the scratches add to the authenticity of the watch!


Yes, I think you're right









BTW, are you watching the one on ebay?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> philjopa said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you I think the scratches add to the authenticity of the watch!
> ...


Certainly am - its also amazing what the civvie versions go for too!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

potz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!


Ladies? Here?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

potz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, think so.........
> ...


Funny you should say that..









I found a GMT Master 11 in a pawn shop in Birmingham yesterday for realistic money









Not this year though


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Yep, think so.........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im always thinking stupid thoughts


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I've been regressing today so this from 1995:



















and probably this later, for the cocktail hour:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Starting off with this...

*RLT-41 Full Lume*


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

been in a shitty meeting all day so much for not working fridays eh..had this on for the second time this year going back in the box for a while now.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alpha for work.










Swapped to this now I'm home.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

New arrivals this afternon, so a quick change to a Citizen NY2300. I don't like rubber straps so was very pleased when, with extraordinarily lucky timing, the new oyster I ordered turned up with the postie as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Changing again -Blue monster


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*Robert Magnum 2*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This old thing

Rolex:










Mark


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I wore this to work today, because I love it, and because it makes my boss _so _envious!



And now.... the weekend!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one - thanks to a top bloke: Ron (Rondeco)


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one today (just in case it sells):


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

just put this on


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Switched over to a 1997 cricket that just arrived. Crap pics again, zero for effort and one huge chunk of lint from the wiping cloth


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing the M1 since Sunday; came back home tonight to a dead freezer







what a mess


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I think that's the Longines of my very old and sad grandfather that he lost 75 years ago.

It's time to give him back his watch for his next birthday...

Don't need for yu to come here, I will move myself, wouldn't create yu any trouble..

Thks

Bertrand









P.S. : This watch is very nice



williamsat said:


> This old Longines today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this when I got home from work....



Benrus `Commemorative` Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one for me today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tranber - what a cool dial!









Sparky - I didnt expect that one. well done.









Alan - great Royce.... Im only a little jealous


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Jon, maybe one day I will produce a picture that shows the watch to it's full.









See you've been busy again!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

tranber70 said:


> This one for me today


I can't tell what make of watch it is but the dial is stunning.









You have good taste Bertrand, that's for sure.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thks Stan & Jon for yur comments,

Herebelow another pic of the dial, I really like its "handmade" look.

This the kind of watches that I like to purchase (maybe 10Â£), I clean or repair the mvt, and on this one the case has been replated for around 7Â£.

This makes yu a unique watch for around 20Â£.

Bertrand










Another pic of the dial, this one just allows me to discover that a brand was written, I didn't see that before


----------

